# Feeding Time



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

How often do you feed saltwater fish?, some articles say 2 times daily others say every tree days, I even found an article that said once a week! keeping in mind the less you feed them the cleaner the tank will be.

And also what does coppered mean, and its relation to saltwater aquariums???


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i feed my puffer a small amount of food in the morning and evening. but my husband feeds his reef fish once a day in the evening. what kind of fish do you have?

and anything with copper will kill your live rock, corals, inverts...anything like that.


----------

